# valsalva maneuver in SVT



## MICU (Nov 16, 2006)

why doing valsalva maneuver in SVT pt when you can give Adenosine IV right away.
Did someone made SVT go NSR with that maneuver, maybe with Carotid sinus massage?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 16, 2006)

Why give a medication with all the potential side effects, and costs etc.. when a simple vagal maneuver might work?. We should be choosing the least aggressive technique as well according to AHA, one should attempt vagal maneuvers prior to administration of Adenocard, if they do not have any contraindications. 

I have used and seen vagal maneuvers (Val-salva, CSM, Mammalian Diving Reflex etc.) work effective.. yes, conversion to NSR. 

There are many times I have converted patients and did not even have to establish an IV. Some people are sensitive to vagal stimulation.


----------



## rescuecpt (Nov 16, 2006)

Ridryder911 said:


> Why give a medication with all the potential side effects, and costs etc.. when a simple vagal maneuver might work?. We should be choosing the least aggressive technique as well according to AHA, one should attempt vagal maneuvers prior to administration of Adenocard, if they do not have any contraindications.
> 
> I have used and seen vagal maneuvers (Val-salva, CSM, Mammalian Diving Reflex etc.) work effective.. yes, conversion to NSR.
> 
> There are many times I have converted patients and did not even have to establish an IV. Some people are sensitive to vagal stimulation.



I agree 100%.  Least invasive methods first - if they are a candidate for drugs then they are stable enough to try the valsalva first.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 16, 2006)

rescuecpt said:


> I agree 100%.  Least invasive methods first - if they are a candidate for drugs then they are stable enough to try the valsalva first.



You bet!!  I have seen that done many times in the field and in house, It is amazing what the human body can do to. Now if the patient does not respond to valsalva maneuver or is not stable, then medication must be used.
By the way, what is the weather like there?


----------



## Jon (Nov 16, 2006)

rescuecpt said:


> I agree 100%.  Least invasive methods first - if they are a candidate for drugs then they are stable enough to try the valsalva first.


That would be my vote, too!

Modern medicine is great... but sometimes we forget that we have easier ways to do things.


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 16, 2006)

I once had a partner that converted a pt. in SVT by using the GEICO line. told the pt that he had some good news, "I just saved a bunch of money on my car ins. by switching to GEICO." The Pt. converted to a NSR and stayed. B)


----------



## Jon (Nov 16, 2006)

How would that work? Does laughing trip the vagal nerve?


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 16, 2006)

I am guessing that is what did it.
 All I know is that it worked    :beerchug:


----------



## DT4EMS (Nov 16, 2006)

Jon said:


> How would that work? Does laughing trip the vagal nerve?




Coughing can, so I don't see why a good laugh couldn't.


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 16, 2006)

DT4EMS said:


> Coughing can, so I don't see why a good laugh couldn't.





The body uses the same action to laugh as to cough when starting it would just more of a laugh than the normal person would normally laugh to stimulate the Vagal nerve.


----------



## trauma1534 (Nov 16, 2006)

HA HA HA!!!  That's pretty good there Jeepmedic!!!  I guess you have a point.  Get them to laughing hystericly and it will do the trick.  I'll have to remember that one.


----------

